# Parole italiane per "Thread"



## ElaineG

Ciao a tutti,

Piacerebbe ai noi moderatori usare i termini più "italiani" anche per le funzioni del forum.  Prima abbiamo usato la parola "filone" per "thread" ma la nostra scelta non è piaciuta troppo ai madrelingua, alcuni dei quali hanno detto che "filone" ha un sapore del pane.  (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=262576&highlight=filone).

Quindi vorremmo chiedervi un aiuto.  "Non dimenticare di aprire un/a nuovo/a  XXXX per ogni domanda."   Che ne dite?

Elaine


----------



## Siberia

Una nuova traccia????

my try
Sib


----------



## Poianone

Ciao a tutti e complimenti vivissimi ad Elaine per la provocazione! 
Direi che _filone, discussione, argomento _sono un po' troppo legati alla traduzione lettereale di thread, non trovate? Non letteralmente, mi vengono in mente:
*Traccia*
*Striscia*


----------



## Akire72

Be' è già tradotto se scegli di visualizzare la pagina in italiano... "discussione".

In alternativa "argomento" ma è meglio discussione

Es. "ricordiamo di aprire una nuova discussione per ogni argomento che volete trattare"


----------



## laurentius67

I termini più calzanti mi sembrano DIBATTITO o DISCUSSIONE.
Ma anche SPUNTO non sarebbe male


----------



## Saoul

No, dai, poianone, striscia no. 
Mi oppongo.
Traccia, non mi dispiace.
E nemmeno argomento suggerito da Erika.


----------



## fratello

soggetto? tema?


----------



## stroopwafel

Argomento? Interrogazione? Intervento?


----------



## Thorin

Discussione è la migliore e la più sensata e coerente.


----------



## mateintwo

My suggestion

Catena (di messaggi)

But I also like *argomento, soggetto, tema* to try to instill in posters the need to give an appropriate title to the topic.

I checked some popular message boards and often they in the discussion forums separate the threads (without calling it so) into topics.


----------



## claudine2006

Penso che la parola _tema_ vada bene. Oppure "_traccia di discussione_".


----------



## Frenko

Credo che discussione sia la traduzione più "classica". Argomento mi sembra una traduzione più adatta a topic che a thread.
Le altre opzioni suonano tutte nuove alle mie orecchie...



Akire72 said:


> è già tradotto se scegli di visualizzare la pagina in italiano... "discussione".




Edit:
dimenticavo thread: anch'esso classico, ma certo non un termine "più italiano"


----------



## MAVERIK

Io penso che tema o discussione possono andar bene entrambi . Forse tema esce un po' dagli schemi del classico.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io direi thread..al massimo discussione.


----------



## Necsus

Io voto sicuramente '*discussione*'. O in alternativa '*dibattito*' (Garzanti: _s. m_. 1 discussione su un determinato argomento).


----------



## DAH

Offrirei inchiesta


----------



## Taak

In molti forum Thread è lasciato "thread", in moltissimi altri è tradotto con "discussione" che a mio avviso è la scelta migliore.


----------



## dread

Se proprio lo si vuole tradurre in italiano il termine adatto è discussione, ma thread va comunque benissimo, è usato in moltissimi forum italiani.


----------



## alnilam

Io opterei per: _*discussione!*_


----------



## Cloudy-aw

Elaine l'idea e' apprezzabile, ma io continuerei ad usare "thread", perche' e' una di quelle parole oramai entrate nell'uso comune dell'italiano, con un significato preciso che nella traduzione si perde un po'.
Per conto mio "discussione" non rende l'idea di "thread".

Siamo in un "forum online", non in un "dibattito in linea", quindi uno thread rimane uno thread.

Claudio
PS. voi dite un thread o uno thread ? Non abbiamo ancora l'articolo indeterminativo italiano per le parole che iniziano con th...


----------



## Frenko

Dizionario Devoto-Oli Le Monnier said:
			
		

> thread
> /Tred « in it. TrEd/ s.ingl., in it. s.m. ~ In informatica, discussione in corso all’interno di un sito web o in un newsgroup su Internet. [Propr. “filo”].


----------



## ElaineG

Vedo che alcuni di voi si sono dichiariati esponenti di "thread", ma "thread" non ha ricevuto nessun voto nel nostro sondaggio (poll  ). 

I contributi scritti qui sono invaluabili e apprezzati, ma vi prego -- non dimenticate di votare .


----------



## TrentinaNE

Cloudy-aw said:


> Elaine l'idea e' apprezzabile, ma io continuerei ad usare "thread"


Ciao, Cloudy-aw. Vorresti votare nel sondaggio in cima di questo thread/discussione/traccia/ecc. ? Al momento, non c'è nessun voto per "thread."  

La situazione del sondaggio alle 22:45 GMT è 
21 voti, con la maggioranza (11) per _discussione_.

Visto che tanti foreri sono occupati durante il fine settimana, il sondaggio restarà aperta per al meno quattro giorni in più.  

Ciao,
Elisabetta

P.S. Le correzioni sono sempre ben accette. 

_P.P.S. Scusa, ElaineG! Veramente, amici, non c'è una cospirazione.  _


----------



## Cloudy-aw

TrentinaNE said:


> il sondaggio rest*e*rà apert*o* per *almeno* quattro giorni in più.
> P.S. Le correzioni sono sempre ben accette.


 
Sondaggio ?  Ma non era un poll ??

Ciao


----------



## ElaineG

> Originally Posted by *Frenkie*
> thread
> /Tred


 
Non mi sono mai accorta che dite "tred" in italiano -- è ovvio, ma non ho mai avuto l'occasione di usare "thread" in una conversazione italiana non-virtuale.

"Tred" è molto carina.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Cloudy-aw said:


> Sondaggio ? Ma non era un poll ??
> 
> Ciao


 
  Sondaggio è la parola usata a un Yahoo-group italiano che frequentavo una volta, quindi per me è molto naturale usarla.   

Elisabetta


----------



## TimeHP

Voto per _argomento. _
Quando apriamo un nuovo_ thread,_ iniziamo a parlare di un nuovo argomento.  
Non è detto che ci sia sempre una discussione. 
A volte si pone una domanda su un dato argomento e si ottiene subito la risposta. 
Ciao.


----------



## _forumuser_

Per vincere la battaglia contro l'uso selvaggio degli anglismi una parola dovrebbe essere due cose:

- breve, se possibilie piu' breve di thread.
- sexy: internet e' un mondo nuovo, molti usano l'inglese perche' lo associano con la novita'. Qualsiasi parola che suonasse vecchia o pedante perderebbe la sfida.

Io voto per *tema*, gia' proposta da molti. La parole e' piu' breve di thread, e' esotica [viene dal greco] ed e' comprensibile a tutti anche gli analfabeti informatici, proprio come thread in inglese.

*NON e' vero* che thread e' entrata nell'uso comune. A occhio e croce 50 milioni di italiani non hanno idea di cosa significhi.


----------



## TrentinaNE

_forumuser_ said:


> Per vincere la battaglia contro l'uso selvaggio degli anglismi una parola dovrebbe essere due cose:
> 
> - breve, se possibilie piu' breve di thread.
> - sexy: internet e' un mondo nuovo, molti usano l'inglese perche' lo associano con la novita'. Qualsiasi parola che suonasse vecchia o pedante perderebbe la sfida.


Un analisi che stimola l'interesse.  Hai alcuni esempi delle parole italiane che hanno vinto questa battaglia?

Elisabetta

P.S. Visto che _tema_ e venuta suggerita (si dice così?) da tre o quattro membri, l'ho aggiunta al ....(inglese o italiano, inglese o italiano  ) dai... *sondaggio*!  Credo che sia possibile cambiare il tuo voto, se vorresti.


----------



## Cloudy-aw

_forumuser_ said:


> *NON e' vero* che thread e' entrata nell'uso comune. A occhio e croce 50 milioni di italiani non hanno idea di cosa significhi.


 
Io sono dell'opinione che e' entrata nell'uso comune perche' i molti che frequentano i forum di internet sanno cosa vuol dire, e cosi' dicasi per la maggior parte dei milioni di utenti italiani (ho letto delle statistiche da qualche parte) di newsgroups, come noi.


----------



## _forumuser_

ElaineG said:


> Vedo che alcuni di voi si sono dichiariati esponenti di "thread", ma "thread" non ha ricevuto nessun voto nel nostro sondaggio (poll  ).
> 
> I contributi scritti qui sono *invaluabili* e apprezzati, ma vi prego -- non dimenticate di votare .


 
Invaluabili. How cute is that! ANch'io spesso vorrei usarlo ma...non esiste! Dobbiamo accontentarci di "senza prezzo", o forse "di valore inestimabile".


----------



## fiorilù

ElaineG said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Piacerebbe ai noi moderatori usare i termini più "italiani" anche per le funzioni del forum. Prima abbiamo usato la parola "filone" per "thread" ma la nostra scelta non è piaciuta troppo ai madrelingua, alcuni dei quali hanno detto che "filone" ha un sapore del pane.  (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=262576&highlight=filone).
> 
> Quindi vorremmo chiedervi un aiuto. "Non dimenticare di aprire un/a nuovo/a XXXX per ogni domanda." Che ne dite?
> 
> Elaine


 

E' vero filone è un tipo di pane,,,direi che è appetitoso ma non va bene
forse argomento , meglio discussione



_forumuser_ said:


> Invaluabili. How cute is that! ANch'io spesso vorrei usarlo ma...non esiste! Dobbiamo accontentarci di "senza prezzo", o forse "di valore inestimabile".


 

Inestimabile direi


----------



## Necsus

Azzardo il tentativo di fare un po' di chiarezza sui significati dei termini...
La *discussione* non è un litigio o un contrasto, come qualcuno sembra pensare, ma un dibattito, la definizione è: "il discutere; esame approfondito di una questione, fatto da due o più persone che espongono ciascuna le proprie vedute: _una discussione pacata_, _vivace_, _animata_; _discussione letteraria_, _scientifica_; _la discussione di un progetto_" (Garzanti). *Argomento*, invece (o *tema*) è l'eventuale oggetto della discussione, qualcosa di non dinamico, che generalmente non può evolvere (a meno che non sia la discussione a evolvere).
Quindi per come la vedo io i due termini non sono affatto equivalenti o intercambiabili.


			
				TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> P.S. Visto che (la parola) _tema_ è stata suggerita da tre o quattro membri, l'ho aggiunta al ....(inglese o italiano, inglese o italiano  ) dai... *sondaggio*! Credo che sia possibile cambiare il tuo voto, se vuoi (/nel caso volessi farlo).


----------



## MünchnerFax

Necsus said:


> Azzardo il tentativo di fare un po' di chiarezza sui significati dei termini...
> La *discussione* non è un litigio o un contrasto, come qualcuno sembra pensare, ma un dibattito, la definizione è: "il discutere; esame approfondito di una questione, fatto da due o più persone che espongono ciascuna le proprie vedute: _una discussione pacata_, _vivace_, _animata_; _discussione letteraria_, _scientifica_; _la discussione di un progetto_" (Garzanti). *Argomento*, invece (o *tema*) è l'eventuale oggetto della discussione, qualcosa di non dinamico, che generalmente non può evolvere (a meno che non sia la discussione a evolvere).
> Quindi per come la vedo io i due termini non sono affatto equivalenti o intercambiabili.



Perfettamente d'accordo. Per l'appunto, la _discussione_ tratta appunto un _argomento_ o un _tema_. Si dice l'_argomento della discussione_. Le due parole non sono simonime.

Per quanto riguarda il sondaggio... Io ho votato _thread_. Perché è vero che la parola italiana è _discussione_; ma il sondaggio non chiede qual è la traduzione in italiano di _thread_, bensì quale parola viene correntemente usata in questo contesto_. _E personalmente io dico sempre e sento sempre dire da molti utenti di forum _thread_ e praticamente mai _discussione_.


----------



## skanner62

Ciao, io dico un thread, ma tu, Claudio, a rigor di logica, quella espressa in questo thread, avresti dovuto aprirne un altro.... ehhehhe!

Skanner


----------



## follia

Ciao a tutti

proporrei assolutamente Discussione...
mi sembra la parola più naturale!


----------



## mateintwo

I know I am not “madrelingua” but I hope to contribute with my opinions.

I am afraid in the fast moving world of the internet, the word *thread *risks becoming obsolete even on English message boards since “the big guns” Google and Yahoo use *Topic* for Thread.

Below is a link to Google’s stock discussion forum
http://www.google-ipo.com/message-board/forumdisplay.php?fid=1

And as you can see you are not asked to start a new thread. You are asked to click a box saying New Topic.

And the most popular forum to discuss stocks (in USA) Yahoo Finance does the same: The ”threads” are listed as Topics and you are asked: Start a new topic.
Here is a link to General Motor’s message board:
http://messages.finance.yahoo.com/mb/GM\

MSN Money also uses topic but AOL still calls it thread (but we know AOL is fast becoming irrelevant any way).

So my advice would be: Find the best translation in Italian you can for *topic* or rather since *argomento is* listed as a voting choice (and is as good a translation as you need?) start voting for *argomento* right away to surpass discussione (which in my opinion is an awful choice).

Filone I understand was rejected because it is also a name of a type of bread. How about discussione. In its most common meaning it is too general to describe specific questions about translations of word, correct grammar and so on but is also can mean “litigo” = dispute, quarrel in English. It would be a shame if you rejected a word because of association with bread and instead select a word that can mean quarrel.


----------



## stanfal

Devo dire che thread mi piace...ma dato che si cerca un termine in italiano, io sarei per 'tema', clear and concise!
S.


----------



## kan3malato

Ciao
Decisamente voto per "discussione" credo che sia la più appropriata.
Non mi piace che una lingua sia troppo "imbastardita", quindi se lo dico in Inglese è giusto dire "thread" ma se parlo o scrivo in Italiano che senso ha citare  una parola  Inglese quando possiamo farlo in Italiano?
Spesso comunque in altri forum Italiani che frequento si usa semplicemente
*"3D"* che poi, quando l'ho usato con dei madre lingua (convinto che pronunciando 3D suonasse come "thread") si sono fatti delle belle risate(vero Alex? ).

Credo che il buon Necsus abbia centrato in pieno il punto... 



Necsus said:


> Azzardo il tentativo di fare un po' di chiarezza sui significati dei termini...
> La *discussione* non è un litigio o un contrasto, come qualcuno sembra pensare, ma un dibattito, la definizione è: "il discutere; esame approfondito di una questione, fatto da due o più persone che espongono ciascuna le proprie vedute: _una discussione pacata_, _vivace_, _animata_; _discussione letteraria_, _scientifica_; _la discussione di un progetto_" (Garzanti). *Argomento*, invece (o *tema*) è l'eventuale oggetto della discussione, qualcosa di non dinamico, che generalmente non può evolvere (a meno che non sia la discussione a evolvere).
> Quindi per come la vedo io i due termini non sono affatto equivalenti o intercambiabili.


----------



## Necsus

Scusate se mi ripeto, prometto che questa è l'ultima volta, poi nel caso mi asterrò dalla 'discussione': come ho detto qualche post, anzi qualche 'intervento', fa, ritengo che, almeno in italiano, i termini 'argomento' e 'tema' siano _sbagliati_ per definire quello che attualmente viene chiamato 'thread', in quanto indicano semplicemente ciò che nel 'thread' stesso viene trattato, il suo oggetto. 
Francamente non mi sembrerebbe molto edificante usare un _termine sbagliato_ in un forum che si occupa proprio di lingua..! 

Ops! Scusa, kan3malato, non avevo visto la seconda parte del tuo intervento...


----------



## Akire72

Necsus said:


> Azzardo il tentativo di fare un po' di chiarezza sui significati dei termini...
> La *discussione* non è un litigio o un contrasto, come qualcuno sembra pensare, ma un dibattito, la definizione è: "il discutere; esame approfondito di una questione, fatto da due o più persone che espongono ciascuna le proprie vedute: _una discussione pacata_, _vivace_, _animata_; _discussione letteraria_, _scientifica_; _la discussione di un progetto_" (Garzanti). *Argomento*, invece (o *tema*) è l'eventuale oggetto della discussione, qualcosa di non dinamico, che generalmente non può evolvere (a meno che non sia la discussione a evolvere).
> Quindi per come la vedo io i due termini non sono affatto equivalenti o intercambiabili.



Mi unisco a Necsus e ribadisco che secondo me "discussione" o "dibattito" che trattano di un argomento (il titolo della discussione/dibattito) è la soluzione migliore e mi oppongo con tutte le forze a "thread" che anche se è a tutti gli effetti entrata nel vocabolario degli internauti NON è affatto una parola italiana, tantomeno all sua storpiatura "TRED"....


----------



## _forumuser_

Akire72 said:


> Mi unisco a Necsus e ribadisco che secondo me "discussione" o "dibattito" che trattano di un argomento (il titolo della discussione/dibattito) è la soluzione migliore e mi oppongo con tutte le forze a "thread" che anche se è a tutti gli effetti entrata nel vocabolario degli internauti NON è affatto una parola italiana, tantomeno all sua storpiatura "TRED"....


 
Ragazzi e ragazze, pero' thread si riferisce specificamente al titolo, al soggetto, al filo comune che unisce i messaggi della discussione, non alla discussione. Le uniche traduzione corrette sono argomento, striscia o tema. Che poi non ci freghi niente e' un altro discorso!


----------



## mateintwo

I do not know why I care (I cannot even vote) but it seems quite obvious that you guys should choose a word meaning topic.

The thread (the generation of a string of messages) is the result of posting a question or opinion on a discussion forum. The threads are identified by the *topic* of the question or opinion and on the most popular discussion forums you can either answer a message posted and organized by *topic* or start a new *topic.*


----------



## Jana337

Pensate però che la parola che scegliete deve andare bene con qualche verbo: Spostare, eliminare (bello con traccia), spezzare (bello con filone oppure avete qualcosa di più bello per to split?), unire (unire i dibattiti è proprio strano per i motivi spiegati da Necsus), chiudere e altri.

Jana


----------



## TimLA

C'era un argomento )) QUA nel passato.
L'Accademia della Crusca, LI,
usa (usava, chiuso ora ) "argomento" e "messaggio".










(non vi preoccupate, non ho votato! )


----------



## mateintwo

Necsus said:


> *Argomento*, invece (o *tema*) è l'eventuale oggetto della discussione, qualcosa di non dinamico, che generalmente non può evolvere (a meno che non sia la discussione a evolvere).
> .


 
Necsus,

Your are on a *discussion forum* ( a dynamic place). If you search Google this shows up: Quote Worldrefence forums: This is a *discussion forum* about words and cultures Unquote
Then Wordreference has some 23 specific forums (to *discuss *Hebrew, Japanese, Italian and so on) and some of these have *sub-forums = sub discussion forums*) and now you suggest you also want to to call the topics posted in messages the Italian equivalent of *discussion*?. If you want to keep discussion then it is a question of logic to call them *sub-sub-discussions*. Isn’t it simpler to call them topics?


----------



## _forumuser_

mateintwo said:


> Necsus,
> 
> Your are on a *discussion forum* ( a dynamic place). If you search Google this shows up: Quote Worldrefence forums: This is a *discussion forum* about words and cultures Unquote
> Then Wordreference has some 23 specific forums (to *discuss *Hebrew, Japanese, Italian and so on) and some of these have *sub-forums = sub discussion forums*) and now you suggest you also want to to call the topics posted in messages the Italian equivalent of *discussion*?. If you want to keep discussion then it is a question of logic to call them *sub-sub-discussions*. Isn’t it simpler to call them topics?


 
I am with mate. Discussione e' quello che si fa all'interno del thread non il thread.


----------



## gabrigabri

Io ho votato per discussione. Secondo me si può usare benissimo al posto di "thread" (parola che non sopporto perché non so come pronunciare!!):

Ho aperto una nuova discussione a riguardo.
Ti prego di "postare" questa domanda in un altro thread= porre questa domanda in un'altra finestra/discussione.
La discussione è stata chiusa per ....
Bisogna dividere la discussione...

Magari suona male in alcuni casi perché non siamo abituati a sentire usare questo termine. Basterà abituarcisi!!!


----------



## Frenko

_forumuser_ said:


> Ragazzi e ragazze, però thread si riferisce specificamente al titolo, al soggetto, al filo comune che unisce i messaggi della discussione, non alla discussione. Le uniche traduzione corrette sono argomento, striscia o tema. Che poi non ci freghi niente è un altro discorso!


Mi permetto di esprimere il mio disaccordo.

A mio avviso poco rileva il significato della parola nella sua lingua d'origine. Quello che importa è il significato che questa parola ha assunto nella nostra lingua (per esempio, vedi il Devoto-Oli citato più sopra)

Abbandonando sterili campanilismi, vediamo innanzi tutto cos'è un _thread_: "una serie di interventi, in rapporto dialettico tra loro, tutti quanti incentrati su uno stsso argomento" (definizione mia, potete certo dissentire)

Quali parole possono definirsi così?

Sono convinto che sia normale definire un oggetto prima di cercargli un nome, per questo propongo una "caccia alla definizione" contestuale, se non pregiudiziale, alla "caccia al nome". 

Cosa ne dite?

Con rispetto,
Francesco 

P.S.
Chi sa dirmi cos'è un thread multi-topic? 

P.P.S.
A me, "_me ne frega_"


----------



## Frenko

mateintwo said:


> Necsus,
> 
> Your are on a *discussion forum* ( a dynamic place). If you search Google this shows up: Quote Worldrefence forums: This is a *discussion forum* about words and cultures Unquote
> Then Wordreference has some 23 specific forums (to *discuss *Hebrew, Japanese, Italian and so on) and some of these have *sub-forums = sub discussion forums*) and now you suggest you also want to to call the topics posted in messages the Italian equivalent of *discussion*?. If you want to keep discussion then it is a question of logic to call them *sub-sub-discussions*. Isn’t it simpler to call them topics?



Premesse:

Questo forum è un contenitore di discussioni. 
Discussioni su questioni linguistiche italiane, inglesi e così via. 
_Italian-English_ è un sub-forum di WR.

Conclusione:
Credo che un _thread_ di _Italian-English_ si possa definire come una discussione contenuta un sub-forum di WR. Con buona pace della logica


----------



## _forumuser_

Francesco, 
Prima di tutto noto con orrore che ho usato l'apostrofo tra un e altro e anche se ora l'ho corretto rimarra' per sempre nel tuo post... Hai ragione su thread, ormai non significa piu' quello che significava all'inizio. All'inizio la gente in US avra' detto "I just opened a new discussion _on_ a thread". Poi, col tempo, per comodita', avra' cominciato a dire I just opened a new thread, che tecnicamente e' scorretto ma non importa nulla a nessuno. Lo stesso processo puo' avvenire in italiano. Possiamo tranquillamente _aprire_ un nuovo titolo o un nuovo tema sapendo che si tratta di una _discussione_ su un tema. A me comunque andra' bene qualsiasi parola sara' scelta. Dico solo facciamolo con consapevolezza. 




Frenko said:


> Mi permetto di esprimere il mio disaccordo.
> 
> A mio avviso poco rileva il significato della parola nella sua lingua d'origine. Quello che importa è il significato che questa parola ha assunto nella nostra lingua (per esempio, vedi il Devoto-Oli citato più sopra)
> 
> Abbandonando sterili campanilismi, vediamo innanzi tutto cos'è un _thread_: "una serie di interventi, in rapporto dialettico tra loro, tutti quanti incentrati su uno stsso argomento" (definizione mia, potete certo dissentire)
> 
> Quali parole possono definirsi così?
> 
> Sono convinto che sia normale definire un oggetto prima di cercargli un nome, per questo propongo una "caccia alla definizione" contestuale, se non pregiudiziale, alla "caccia al nome".
> 
> Cosa ne dite?
> 
> Con rispetto,
> Francesco
> 
> P.S.
> Chi sa dirmi cos'è un thread multi-topic?
> 
> P.P.S.
> A me, "_me ne frega_"


----------



## Frenko

_forumuser_ said:


> Possiamo tranquillamente _aprire_ un nuovo titolo o un nuovo tema sapendo che si tratta di una _discussione_ su un tema. A me comunque andra' bene qualsiasi parola sara' scelta. Dico solo facciamolo con consapevolezza.


Non sai quanto io sia d'accordo sulla necessità della consapevolezza... e non solo in questo caso 

Ah! Non preoccuparti... ho "candeggiato" il mio post


----------



## TrentinaNE

<Moderator message to no one in particular>
The IT mod team's objective in revisiting this topic (and adding a poll) was to help us better understand whether there is a concensus about what to call a "thread" in Italian. It appears fairly clear from the discussion that there isn't, but that some people feel very strongly that there should be.  

It's OK to express your opinion passionately, but I hope we can keep this *thread* at the level of a discussion (an exchange of viewpoints) rather than a debate (an attempt to convince one another that a particular position is the only correct one).  

As a forer@, I find this topic and our particular discussion of it fascinating.  

Elisabetta


----------



## mateintwo

Ho appena scoperto che Yahoo Italia Finanza ha comminiciato un nuovo forum e li si chiama "thread" una *discussione.*


----------



## BlueWolf

Come parola italiana preferisco discussione. Però anche thread va bene.



Cloudy-aw said:


> PS. voi dite un thread o uno thread ? Non abbiamo ancora l'articolo indeterminativo italiano per le parole che iniziano con th...



Io dico un thread, perché in tutte le parole che iniziano con consonante più erre si usa "un". D'altra parte non posso proprio dire di pronunciare correttamente quel th!


----------



## Necsus

Premetto che non intervengo nel tentativo di convincere nessuno della mia tesi, la questione non mi sembra così fondamentale, però ritengo che sia giusto rispondere...


			
				_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> Ragazzi e ragazze, pero' thread si riferisce specificamente al titolo, al soggetto, al filo comune che unisce i messaggi della discussione, non alla discussione. Le uniche traduzione corrette sono argomento, striscia o tema. Che poi non ci freghi niente e' un'altro discorso!


_forumuser_, senza alcuna volontà di polemica, mi permetto di farti notare che 'fregarsene' non è certo il modo migliore di definire il fatto che qualcuno possa preferire un'altra verità rispetto alla propria... Comunque sia, qualora fosse vero che quella è _l'unica traduzione corretta_ di thread in italiano, allora forse andrebbe considerata anche la possibilità che alla traduzione della parola non corrisponda una traduzione del concetto che ne è definito, o che il termine inglese non definisca più quello che indicava all'origine: se "io apro o inizio un thread", non apro o inizio un argomento, bensì una _discussione_ su un argomento (che potrebbe al limite esserne il titolo).



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Pensate però che la parola che scegliete deve andare bene con qualche verbo: Spostare, eliminare (bello con traccia), spezzare (bello con filone oppure avete qualcosa di più bello per to split?), unire (unire i dibattiti è proprio strano per i motivi spiegati da Necsus), chiudere e altri.


Spostare/trasferire; eliminare/cancellare/rimuovere; suddividere; unificare; chiudere.


			
				TimLA said:
			
		

> C'era un argomento )) QUA nel passato.
> L'Accademia della Crusca, LI, usa (usava, chiuso ora ) "argomento" e "messaggio".


Grazie come sempre dei link preziosi, Tim. Però, in realtà, nello 'scambio di complimenti' nel forum della Crusca il moderatore usa sempre il termine _discussione_, all'interno di un _forum di discussione_, suddiviso in _gruppi di discussione_ o _stanze_.


			
				mateintwo said:
			
		

> Necsus,
> Your are on a *discussion forum* ( a dynamic place). If you search Google this shows up: Quote Worldrefence forums: This is a *discussion forum* about words and cultures Unquote
> Then Wordreference has some 23 specific forums (to *discuss *Hebrew, Japanese, Italian and so on) and some of these have *sub-forums = sub discussion forums*) and now you suggest you also want to to call the topics posted in messages the Italian equivalent of *discussion*?. If you want to keep discussion then it is a question of logic to call them *sub-sub-discussions*. Isn’t it simpler to call them topics?


Mate, I'm sorry, but I have to disagree. In my view this is a '*discussion forum*' just because this is a forum that contains *discussions*, a forum made up of *discussions*, and when I intervene I don't post a message into a topic, but into a *discussion* about a topic. 


			
				Frenko said:
			
		

> A mio avviso poco rileva il significato della parola nella sua lingua d'origine. Quello che importa è il significato che questa parola ha assunto nella nostra lingua.
> Abbandonando sterili campanilismi, vediamo innanzi tutto cos'è un _thread_: "una serie di interventi, in rapporto dialettico tra loro, tutti quanti incentrati su uno stesso argomento" (definizione mia, potete certo dissentire)


Pienamente d'accordo.


			
				TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> As a forer@, I find this *topic* and our particular *discussion of it* fascinating.
> Elisabetta


See?


----------



## _forumuser_

Necsus said:


> Premetto che non intervengo nel tentativo di convincere nessuno della mia tesi, la questione non mi sembra così fondamentale, però ritengo che sia giusto rispondere...
> 
> _forumuser_, senza alcuna volontà di polemica, mi permetto di farti notare che 'fregarsene' non è certo il modo migliore di definire il fatto che qualcuno possa preferire un'altra verità rispetto alla propria... Comunque sia, qualora fosse vero che quella è _l'unica traduzione corretta_ di thread in italiano, allora forse andrebbe considerata anche la possibilità che alla traduzione della parola non corrisponda una traduzione del concetto che ne è definito, o che il termine inglese non definisca più quello che indicava all'origine: se "io apro o inizio un thread", non apro o inizio un argomento, bensì una _discussione_ su un argomento (che potrebbe al limite esserne il titolo).
> 
> Spostare/trasferire; eliminare/cancellare/rimuovere; suddividere; unificare; chiudere.
> 
> Grazie come sempre dei link preziosi, Tim. Però, in realtà, nello 'scambio di complimenti' nel forum della Crusca il moderatore usa sempre il termine _discussione_, all'interno di un _forum di discussione_, suddiviso in _gruppi di discussione_ o _stanze_.
> 
> Mate, I'm sorry, but I have to disagree. In my view this is a '*discussion forum*' just because this is a forum that contains *discussions*, a forum made up of *discussions*, and when I intervene I don't post a message into a topic, but into a *discussion* about a topic.
> 
> Pienamente d'accordo.
> 
> See?


 
Ciao carissimi,
volevo solo puntualizzare nel caso fossi stato frainteso che ho detto non *ci* freghi niente, per sottolineare che sono anch'io nel gruppo se si decide insieme di accettare una traduzione libera ma che rispecchia meglio quello che thread indica per la maggioranza di noi. Spero che nessuno se la sia presa.


----------



## Cloudy-aw

BlueWolf said:


> Io dico un thread, perché in tutte le parole che iniziano con consonante più erre si usa "un". D'altra parte non posso proprio dire di pronunciare correttamente quel th!


 
Penso sia la cosa migliore, io di solito dico "uno thread", cercando di pronunciare la combinazione "th" all'inglese, ma hai ragione, e' molto meglio dire "un tred".


----------



## TimeHP

Vedo che _discussione_ sta prendendo il largo.
Ho votato _argomento  _, ma alla fine mi sta bene tutto.

Aggiungo solo che _thread _e_ discussione_ non hanno lo stesso significato_._

_Esempi:_
_the thread of a speech  =_ _ il filo di un discorso_
_I lost the thread of the story =  ho perso il filo della storia_
_(_Se nelle frasi proviamo a sostituire_ discussione _con_ thread, _è chiaro che _discussione_ traduce in modo diverso...)

Inoltre spesso i threads del forum linguistico sono costituiti da una breve domanda e da una veloce risposta. 
Non esattamente discussioni, no?

Ciao


----------



## mateintwo

It's OK to express your opinion passionately, but I hope we can keep this *thread* at the level of a discussion (an exchange of viewpoints) rather than a debate (an attempt to convince one another that a particular position is the only correct one)

TrentinaNe,
There is a thin line between being passionate and to try to convince and I frankly cannot see it is wrong in this case to convince others. This is what elections (voting) are (is) all about, isn’t? 

Comunque vada voglio ringraziare tutti per aver avuto un’opportunità di partecipare a discutere su questa discussione e posso soltanto sperare che tutti noi continueremo ad avere eloquente discussione su ancora molte discussione su questo forum di discussione.


----------



## Necsus

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Vedo che _discussione_ sta prendendo il largo.
> Ho votato _argomento  _, ma alla fine mi sta bene tutto.
> Aggiungo solo che _thread _e_ discussione_ non hanno lo stesso significato_._
> _Esempi:_
> _the thread of a speech =_ _il filo di un discorso_
> _I lost the thread of the story = ho perso il filo della storia_
> _(_Se nelle frasi proviamo a sostituire_ discussione _con_ thread, _è chiaro che _discussione_ traduce in modo diverso...)
> 
> Inoltre spesso i threads del forum linguistico sono costituiti da una breve domanda e da una veloce risposta.
> Non esattamente discussioni, no?
> 
> Ciao


Time, sono certo che nessuno avrà riserve nell'accettare la scelta definitiva, qualunque essa sarà, si fa solo per _discutere_...  
Io comunque credo che non sia tanto un problema di traduzione, quanto di scelta di un vocabolo per definire qualcosa (continuo a pensare che _thread_ in inglese non lo faccia)...


----------



## urizon9

Ciao! Io non capisco niente.Thread-filo(in italiano).Non ho visto una spiegazione perché " filo" e sbagliata! Penso che "filo" sia una parola bellissima!(E peccato che non possa votare pero non sono madrelingua )


----------



## TimeHP

Necsus said:


> Time, sono certo che nessuno avrà riserve nell'accettare la scelta definitiva, qualunque essa sarà, si fa solo per _discutere_...
> Io comunque credo che non sia tanto un problema di traduzione, quanto di scelta di un vocabolo per definire qualcosa (continuo a pensare che _thread_ in inglese non lo faccia)...


 
Giusto, giusto... 
Comunque credo che la differenza stia soprattutto nella diversa prospettiva con cui ciascuno fa la scelta del vocabolo.
Ovvero:  
Alcuni si riferiscono all'oggetto, al tema, all'argomento da discutere.
Altri vogliono definire l'insieme dei messaggi, quindi il dibattito, la chiacchierata, la discussione, ecc.
Infine ci sono quelli che vorrebbero una traduzione rigorosa di _thread._ 

Per questo ho scritto che alla fine va tutto bene. 
Ciao


----------



## mateintwo

I searched for and visited Italian forums (that I was allowed without registering) and the result is compiled below. While discussione is the most common, keep in mind the forums listed below normally start out with an opinion ona topic (such as crime, taxes, immigration) specifically posted to start a discussion and this is a little different than Wordreference (as has been pointed out by others) which normally start with a simple question (which sometimes results in a debate but often not). Of course as I have said in an earlier message *the most popular* *American/International web sites* do not any longer use the word thread at all on the their forums but instead group messages under *Topic* and you are asked to *Start a Topic*. 



Italian forums:

_Web Site/ Messages grouped under*/** How to start a new tread*_

Libero: Discussioni *Nuova discussione*

Virgilio: Titolo *Nuova messagio *

Discutere.it: Discussioni *Nuova Thread*

Giovani.it: Discussioni *Nuova messagio*

Kataweb: Argomenti *Nuovo argomento*

Yahoo Finanzia: Discussioni *Nuova discussione*

ForumQuotidiano: Argomenti *Nuovo Topic*

Telefonino.net: Discussioni *Nuova discussione*

Forum L'Unità: Topic *Nuovo Topic*


----------



## Akire72

mateintwo said:


> It's OK to express your opinion passionately, but I hope we can keep this *thread* at the level of a discussion (an exchange of viewpoints) rather than a debate (an attempt to convince one another that a particular position is the only correct one)
> 
> TrentinaNe,
> There is a thin line between being passionate and to try to convince and I frankly cannot see it is wrong in this case to convince others. This is what elections (voting) are (is) all about, isn’t?
> 
> Comunque vada voglio ringraziare tutti per aver avuto l’opportunità di partecipare a discutere su questa discussione/questo dibattito  e posso soltanto sperare che tutti noi continueremo ad avere su questo forum altre discussioni costruttive eloquente discussione  su molti argomenti  discussione  di discussione.


 
Be' direi che così va meglio.

A prescindere dal significato letterale di thread, che è "filo" (del discorso/di una storia), io penso che si debba adattare la sua traduzione al suo significato. Continuo a schierarmi con Necsus e a sostenere che durante una "discussione" o un "dibattito" possono sorgere tanti argomenti. Spesso ci troviamo nel mezzo di una discussione di qualcosa, qualcuno tira fuori un altro argomento e per non perdere il filo del discorso, che facciamo? cortesemente diciamo all'intervenuto "questo è un altro argomento che discuteremo più avanti/dopo". Quindi secondo me è giusto aprire una nuova "discussione" per ogni nuovo "argomento" o "tema". Non si apre un nuovo argomento... O no?


----------



## Poianone

Vorrei aggiungere anch'io un paio di considerazioni... Ho notato che molti hanno puntato su _discussione, _sostenendo che si tratta della traduzione più "letterale" di thread, confutando ciò anche con le definizioni dei dizionari. Sono un po' perplesso: secondo me, la traduzione di thread andrebbe intesa con un significato ampio, visto che spesso si è portati ad associare il "thread" tanto con il titolo quanto con la discussione. Perchè allora ricercare una traduzione letterale del termine per forza di cose? _Tema _andrebbe benissimo, visto che:
identifica il _tema_ della discussione (e di riflesso, la discussione stessa)
si dice "l'argomento del _tema" _e non viceversa
Poco importa se non è la traduzione letterale di thread (e se in italiano off-topic é fuori-tema).
D'altra parte, se il problema è quello di evitare confusione con traduzioni approssimative, allora lasciamo direttamente thread, così non ci sarebbero problemi per i non madre-lingua o chi si iscrive la prima volta... Scusate la lunghezza


----------



## BlueWolf

Poianone said:


> Vorrei aggiungere anch'io un paio di considerazioni... Ho notato che molti hanno puntato su _discussione, _sostenendo che si tratta della traduzione più "letterale" di thread, confutando ciò anche con le definizioni dei dizionari. Sono un po' perplesso: secondo me, la traduzione di thread andrebbe intesa con un significato ampio, visto che spesso si è portati ad associare il "thread" tanto con il titolo quanto con la discussione. Perchè allora ricercare una traduzione letterale del termine per forza di cose? _Tema _andrebbe benissimo, visto che:
> identifica il _tema_ della discussione (e di riflesso, la discussione stessa)
> si dice "l'argomento del _tema" _e non viceversa
> Poco importa se non è la traduzione letterale di thread (e se in italiano off-topic é fuori-tema).
> D'altra parte, se il problema è quello di evitare confusione con traduzioni approssimative, allora lasciamo direttamente thread, così non ci sarebbero problemi per i non madre-lingua o chi si iscrive la prima volta... Scusate la lunghezza



Sinceramente, non vedo perché debba interessarci minimamente cosa voglia dire thread in inglese. Se adesso dovessimo dare un nome agli occhiali non vedo perché dovrebbe contagiarci il fatto che _glass_ in inglese vuole dire vetro, o persino bicchiere. Più che altro dovremmo basarci su ciò che ci suona più naturale. A me "Ho aperto un nuovo tema/filo/titolo" suonano tutti terribili da sentire. Mentre invece "Ho aperto una nuova discussione" è molto più naturale.


----------



## gabrigabri

BlueWolf said:


> Sinceramente, non vedo perché debba interessarci minimamente cosa voglia dire thread in inglese. Se adesso dovessimo dare un nome agli occhiali non vedo perché dovrebbe contagiarci il fatto che _glass_ in inglese vuole dire vetro, o persino bicchiere. Più che altro dovremmo basarci su ciò che ci suona più naturale. A me "Ho aperto un nuovo tema/filo/titolo" suonano tutti terribili da sentire. Mentre invece "Ho aperto una nuova discussione" è molto più naturale.


----------



## Frenko

Poianone said:


> Vorrei aggiungere anch'io un paio di considerazioni... Ho notato che molti hanno puntato su _discussione, _sostenendo che si tratta della traduzione più "letterale" di thread, confutando ciò anche con le definizioni dei dizionari. Sono un po' perplesso:[...]
> Poco importa se non è la traduzione letterale di thread (e se in italiano off-topic è fuori-tema).
> D'altra parte, se il problema è quello di evitare confusione con traduzioni approssimative, allora lasciamo direttamente thread, così non ci sarebbero problemi per i non madre-lingua o chi si iscrive la prima volta...


Ciao Poianone,

essendo l'unico (credo) ad aver riportato la definizione di un vocabolario, mi sento in dovere di fare una precisazione. Quella che ho riportato era la definizione di un vocabolario della lingua italiana (non inglese-italiano) il che significa che la definizione che hai letto è la definizione del significato che la parola ha assunto nella nostra lingua, non di quello che aveva nella sua lingua d'origine.
Una traduzione letterale della parola thread porterebbe più a filo che a discussione (una scelta che tra le altre cose avrebbe il suo perché...), ma non mi sembra sia stata sostenuta da alcuno all'interno di questo dibattito.

Al contrario per quel che mi riguarda avevo lanciato la proposta di una "caccia alla definizione" di thread (prescindendo da quelle fornite dai vocabolari) ...che però a quanto pare non è piaciuta 

Anzi, sai cosa ti dico? Colgo l'occasione di questo tuo intervento per rilanciare la caccia alla definizione 
Non vorrei a_mmorbare_ nessuno, ma mi sembra abbastanza inutile continuare a _sparare_ nomi quando non sappiamo neanche se stiamo parlando della stessa cosa! No?
Secondo me un thread è una serie di interventi, in rapporto dialettico tra loro, tutti quanti incentrati su uno stsso argomento. E secondo voi?

Ciao


----------



## mateintwo

Leaving apart the debate if *discussione *is the best word from a syntax point of view, let us see which word would be the best from a pragmatic point of view. 

My quick research shows that the most common way to say ‘*thread*” on discussion forums of Italian origin is *discussione *and only one the forums used *thread *(and a few* argomenti).*
On the other hand I have tried to make the point in earlier posts that *thread is becoming obsolete *as a term on the most followed forums (like Yahoo and Google) used by millions upon millions of participants (and I am sure by many Italians as well). The way these most frequented forums present the messages is by grouping them together under *Topics *and you click a button to “*Start a new Topic*” to introduce a new topic.

So whether you choose *discussione* or *tema/argomento* there is little risk it will cause any confusion. *Thread* on the other hand might be confusing for Italians not speaking good English and not participating on International forums.

Looking to the future I then think (there is no discussion) the best word for *topic* (Argomento or Tema?) in Italian should be chosen. It is a shame we are trying to find a translation/substitution for a word (i.e. thread) being phased out 

PS Also when you tally the vote I think Argomento/Tema should be added together when determining if “the winner” will be discussion or topic.


----------



## Poianone

Frenko said:
			
		

> ...essendo l'unico (credo) ad aver riportato la definizione di un vocabolario...


Ciao Francesco, come vedi non sei stato l'unico! A dire il vero, io pensavo proprio all'intervento di Necsus:


			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> La *discussione* non è un litigio o un contrasto, come qualcuno sembra pensare, ma un dibattito, la definizione è: "il discutere; esame approfondito di una questione, fatto da due o più persone che espongono ciascuna le proprie vedute: _una discussione pacata_, _vivace_, _animata_; _discussione letteraria_, _scientifica_; _la discussione di un progetto_" (Garzanti).


E' vero, filo è più "letterale" di discussione, mi sono spiegato male io! Il punto è che molte persone traducono thread con discussione solo perchè è utilizzato da altri newsgroup/siti di aggregazione. Da questo punto di vista, l'intero "thread vs parola italiana" non ha senso: thread è già tradotto, come ha sottolineato anche Erika:


			
				Akire72 said:
			
		

> Be' è già tradotto se scegli di visualizzare la pagina in italiano... "discussione".


Invece:


			
				Frenko said:
			
		

> ...la proposta di una "caccia alla definizione" di thread (prescindendo da quelle fornite dai vocabolari) ...


mi trova completamente d'accordo! Secondo me thread indica:

Tanto la discussione, quanto
Il titolo stesso della discussione
Quindi, un insieme di singoli interventi legati ad un argomento specifico che sviluppano una discussione organica. Ecco perchè caldeggiavo tema: calza a pennello! Cosa diversa è poi l'argomento del discutere: se il titolo thread/tema è, poniamo, "la politica", l'argomento può essere qualsiasi cosa, dalla politica degli USA al rapporto tra giovani e politica, alla crisi dei valori ecc.
Sorry if I write only in Italian and not in English too, it would take me too much time and I'm not sure to be able to perform a good translation!


----------



## marilou

Io direi UNA DISCUSSIONE o UN THREAD
non credo sarebbe giusto UNO (per thread) che si usa con S+altra consonante, ps,x, gn...se in italiano H è muta la T è la consonante a cui abbinare l'articolo anche se la pronuncia inglese la "smussa" un po'...che dite???


----------



## _forumuser_

BlueWolf said:


> Sinceramente, non vedo perché debba interessarci minimamente cosa voglia dire thread in inglese. Se adesso dovessimo dare un nome agli occhiali non vedo perché dovrebbe contagiarci il fatto che _glass_ in inglese vuole dire vetro, o persino bicchiere. Più che altro dovremmo basarci su ciò che ci suona più naturale. A me "Ho aperto un nuovo tema/filo/titolo" suonano tutti terribili da sentire. Mentre invece "Ho aperto una nuova discussione" è molto più naturale.


 
Questa di non curarsi di cosa significhi un prestito nella lingua d'origine mi sembra un po' hard-core come posizione, se mi concedete l'anglismo.


----------



## Akire72

Allora propongo "FILO CONDUTTORE". Sai come sarà bellino dire:

"Ragazzi, questo è un nuovo argomento e le regole del Forum vogliono che si apra un nuovo filo conduttore per ogni argomento trattato!"

Se non altro ci distingueremmo dalla massa degli altri Forum del Web!!!


----------



## mateintwo

BlueWolf said:


> Bluewolf wrote: non vedo perché debba interessarci minimamente cosa voglia dire thread in inglese
> 
> I agree and think you’re right. There is absolutely no point in taking an interest in this especially since the word *thread *is less and less used on American/English message boards and has been replaced by *Topic/Start a new topic* on the most popular discussion forums. (And of course the new generation of users will adapt to this anyway, so why worry).


----------



## ElaineG

Thread + forum=186,000,000 Google hits. I don't participate in any Yahoo message boards, but the other forums (all reasonably intelligent ones such as this one) that I participate in all use thread.

I'm not sure that there's any empirical evidence for the disappearance of the word thread.



> A forum is essentially a website composed of a number of member-written threads. Each thread entails a discussion or conversation in the form of a series of member-written posts.


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_forum


----------



## Frenko

Poianone said:


> mi trova completamente d'accordo! Secondo me thread indica:
> 
> Tanto la discussione, quanto
> Il titolo stesso della discussione
> Quindi, un insieme di singoli interventi legati ad un argomento specifico che sviluppano una discussione organica. Ecco perchè caldeggiavo tema: calza a pennello! Cosa diversa è poi l'argomento del discutere: se il titolo thread/tema è, poniamo, "la politica", l'argomento può essere qualsiasi cosa, dalla politica degli USA al rapporto tra giovani e politica, alla crisi dei valori ecc.


Sono d'accordo sul fatto che tema sia più ampio di argomento, nonostante ciò non credo sia sufficientemente ampio da ricomprendere discussione.
Non concordo invece con la definizione. Poniamo per esempio che io voglia tradurre una conversazione che ho avuto con un mio amico: seguendo la tua definizione il thread (inteso sia come discussione che come titolo) sarebbe "Conversazione con Paolo" invece che "Come stai vecchia sóla? etc. etc."; questa  definizione poi mi sembra descrivere una situazione in cui siano permessi thread multitopic, ovvero "temi" che si articolano in più argomenti. Il che non corrisponde alla realtà attuale.



> Sorry if I write only in Italian and not in English too, it would take me too much time and I'm not sure to be able to perform a good translation!


I'm sorry too, but I'm trying to be as much clear as I can and this exclude for itself the use of English language from me  (...as you can see  Also, any correction would be much appreciated. Thanks)


Akire72 said:


> Allora propongo "FILO CONDUTTORE". Sai come sarà bellino dire:
> 
> "Ragazzi, questo è un nuovo argomento e le regole del Forum vogliono che si apra un nuovo filo conduttore per ogni argomento trattato!"
> 
> Se non altro ci distingueremmo dalla massa degli altri Forum del Web!!!


Anche a me piacciono le ipotesi filo o filo conduttore, non trovi (/trovate) però che l'utilizzo di una terminologia "privata" sia un po' contradditoria per un forum linguistico? Voglio dire, ci occupiamo delle lingue come sono o come dovrebbero essere?

Ciao


----------



## TimeHP

mateintwo said:


> On the other hand I have tried to make the point in earlier posts that *thread is becoming obsolete *as a term on the most followed forums (like Yahoo and Google) used by millions upon millions of participants (and I am sure by many Italians as well). The way these most frequented forums present the messages is by grouping them together under *Topics *and you click a button to “*Start a new Topic*” to introduce a new topic.


 
Se avessi dovuto fare una proposta, avrei suggerito 'Topic', che usiamo comunemente quando andiamo fuori argomento/tema.
Tra l'altro _topico_ - che non si riferisce ai topi  - è una parola italiana inerente gli _argomenti._
Ciao


----------



## mateintwo

ElaineG, picking up on your idea.

Google.com serch results total for 2 searches: forum+thread&threads *336.000.000*, forum+topic&topics *752.000.000*.

Google *(cercando solo le pagine in Italiano)*: forum+thread&threads *546.000*, forum+topic&topics *7.750.000*, forum+discussione&discussioni *13.380.000. *forum+argomento&argomenti* 9.910.000.*

Of course we don’t know what exactly triggers these result and although I have plenty of time on my hand I will not attempt to check out over 1 billions hits but they are consistent with my obviously unscientistic “research” that *topic(s)* seems to be more common in general and *discussione/(i)* is the most common on Italian forums.

As to current and future use of the word thread, I have only pointed out that the 2 most successful internet companies (Google and Yahoo) have stated to use *topic* in lieu of *thread *on their discussion forums. I think this will influence current young and the new generation of users and that it is therefore even less important to come up with a literal translation of thread into Italian. 

PS I never intended to suggest thread is not a common and well-understood word (I use it myself) to describe grouping of messages on internet discussion forums but with time it might become obscure (who knows?).


----------



## daniele712

Delle parole proposte ho votato per thread, perchè secondo me non esiste un corrispondente italiano. Delle altre quella più vicina a indicare il contenuto di un thread direi che è discussione.

Ma se si vuole ( perchè poi ? Gli italiani di questo forum frequentano l'inglese e/o lo spagnolo,e in generale le lingue straniere)cambiare thread con una parola italiana si potrebbe anche pensare di usare una parola con un significato traslato,non direttamente attinente ma più 'empatica' .
Per esempio snodo, nodo , fiocco , foglietto,traccia.(immagino snodo , traccia numero xx , molto meglio di discussione numero xx).

ps
Questo thread sarebbe opportuno venisse spostato o replicato anche nel forum italiano-italiano.


----------



## thaypan82

Io sarei per "voce" oppure semplicemente "domanda" o "questione".


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

Secondo me la più azzeccata è invece discussione, perchè è quella che si avvicina di più al carattere dialogico che è proprio di questo meraviglioso forum (parola che, guarda, caso viene dal latino e vuol dire piazza).


----------



## liv3000

Direi che dibatitto suona meglio di tema, che è troppo astratto, non riferito ad un luogo di discussione quanto lo è dibattito.

L'articolo corretto per thread è UN!
UNO si usa soltanto per le parole che iniziano per S,Z, PS, GN, X


----------



## Salegrosso

Ho votato _discussione_, secondo me e' la piu' appropriata tra quelle italiane proposte nel sondaggio, ma, come suggerivano dalla Svezia...

CATENA?

Ovviamente, si riferisce alla struttura piu' che al contenuto, quindi calza bene con internet, che chiamiamo RETE per la sua struttura, non certo per il suo contenuto...


----------



## infinite sadness

"Discussione" (dopo thread o 3d) è il termine più usato nei forums gestiti da italiani, mi sembra.


----------



## brastemel

Un caro saluto a tutti coloro che mi leggono
Sono italiano ed è la mia "prima volta" di inserire un commentario.

Mi sembra che prima di tutto abbiamo due diverse posizioni.
Da una parte c'è chi sostiene:
-Dibattito, discussione, forum 
e dall'altra c'é chi sostiene la linea:
-Filone , traccia, tema, voce, questione, filo conduttore, argomento, spunto, soggetto

Da parte mia eliminerei sicuramente "discussione" anche se è la traduzione scelta da chi fa la pagina
Credo che a qualsiasi italiano,anche se i vocabolari dicono diversamente,ci ricorda in qualche maniera una forma litigiosa di esprimersi
A mio vedere "discutere" implica una certa animosità e durezza nelle posizioni,cosa che non fa al caso nostro visto che siamo qui per trovare tutti assieme le forme migliori.

D'altra parte non credo ne in "dibattito" ne in "forum" perché entrambi sono posteriori alla proposta
Voglio dire che per avere un dibattito ci vuole prima un argomento, una questione,una traccia, un tema, un argomento, un soggetto, uno spunto, ed é fra questi che ,attraverso una votazione,sceglierei la migliore traduzione per "thread" perché credo que questo sia il vero senso della parola.

A quelli che accettano passivamente di lasciarlo nella sua forma originale in Inglese direi semplicemente che abbiamo le nostre parole, che il vocabolario latino é molto ricco e soprattutto che per una persona qualsiasi "traccia", "argomento".................etc, significano qualcosa, mentre per quelle stesse persone " Thread " sicuramente non significa niente.

Ancora c'é tanta gente che non conosce nemmeno la propria lingua
È obbligo di chi più conosce, cosí come si lotta per "libertà di espressione" e "conoscimento libero per tutti", far sì che più persone possibile possano comunicare facilmente.

Un cordiale saluto a tutti
Stefano


----------



## Sicanius

Forse qualcuno l'ha già detto, ma non ho capito bene se come una proposta, o per caso. Per me la parola italiana più corretta da utilizzare è:

*  TITOLO  

*Innanzitutto è il titolo di una discussione e poi "aprire un nuovo titolo, "creare un nuovo titolo" suonano molto bene (almeno a me). Per non parlaredel fatto che di questa parola esiste anche il verbo "intitolare", che garantisce flessibilità d'uso. Anche "cerca tra i titoli" non suona male. E si può dire "andare fuori titolo". 
Escludo "discussione" e simili (argomento, forum, topic), perché come si è già detto non si tratta della discussione in sè ma del TITOLO. Escludo anche "filo" perché non suona bene in Italiano e non ha molte parole derivate che possano essere sfruttate (spero non vogliate utilizzare "infilare"?!). Nemmeno "filo conduttore" secondo me va bene, perché in genere il "filo conduttore" di una storia/discussione non si determina a priori, ma alla fine della storia/discussione (es. ti dò un filo conduttore, adesso creami la storia!).
Le parole "tema" e "traccia", a parte il fatto che risultano troppo scolastiche, indicano in genere qualcosa di più elaborato, definito e circoscritto, mentre nel caso del forum il TITOLO consiste spesso in una sola parola o addirittura a volte in una parte di una parola. 
"Soggetto" = assoggettare?? 
TITOLO è libero da tutti questi problemi. Un TITOLO è generico, soggettivo, ma anche indicativo. Un TITOLO non fa alcuna predizione su quale sarà il tema o il filo conduttore della discussione (pensate ad una frase da tradurre,  come si fa a predirre cosa verrà principalmente discusso di quella frase? ). TITOLO è la traduzione perfetta. VOTATE TITOLO!!!   Ops... non è tra le opzioni, bisognerebbe prima inserirlo!


----------



## Lello4ever

A me piace discussione, è l'unica traduzione che abbia senso, le altre non si capiscono bene. Titolo? Filone? Traccia? A chi farebbero pensare al "thread"? Al massimo argomento o tema, che hanno una minima assonanza.


----------



## _forumuser_

Mi sa che il piano e' stato per ora accantonato, vista la totale assenza di consenso sul tema (argomento?).


----------



## uinni

_forumuser_ said:


> Mi sa che il piano e' stato per ora accantonato, vista la totale assenza di consenso sul tema (argomento?).


 

E io voto lo stesso  : "filo", ovviamente!

                                           Uinni


----------



## bubu7

A mio parere il traducente migliore è _discussione_.


----------



## biabov

Abbiamo una lingua bellissima, l'Italiano. Usiamola. Quindi al posto di "thread" propongo "discussione".
Biabov


----------



## Salegrosso

Sicanius said:


> Forse qualcuno l'ha già detto, ma non ho capito bene se come una proposta, o per caso. Per me la parola italiana più corretta da utilizzare è:
> 
> TITOLO
> 
> Innanzitutto è il titolo di una discussione e poi "aprire un nuovo titolo, "creare un nuovo titolo" suonano molto bene (almeno a me). Per non parlaredel fatto che di questa parola esiste anche il verbo "intitolare", che garantisce flessibilità d'uso. Anche "cerca tra i titoli" non suona male. E si può dire "andare fuori titolo".
> Escludo "discussione" e simili (argomento, forum, topic), perché come si è già detto non si tratta della discussione in sè ma del TITOLO. Escludo anche "filo" perché non suona bene in Italiano e non ha molte parole derivate che possano essere sfruttate (spero non vogliate utilizzare "infilare"?!). Nemmeno "filo conduttore" secondo me va bene, perché in genere il "filo conduttore" di una storia/discussione non si determina a priori, ma alla fine della storia/discussione (es. ti dò un filo conduttore, adesso creami la storia!).
> Le parole "tema" e "traccia", a parte il fatto che risultano troppo scolastiche, indicano in genere qualcosa di più elaborato, definito e circoscritto, mentre nel caso del forum il TITOLO consiste spesso in una sola parola o addirittura a volte in una parte di una parola.
> "Soggetto" = assoggettare??
> TITOLO è libero da tutti questi problemi. Un TITOLO è generico, soggettivo, ma anche indicativo. Un TITOLO non fa alcuna predizione su quale sarà il tema o il filo conduttore della discussione (pensate ad una frase da tradurre, come si fa a predirre cosa verrà principalmente discusso di quella frase? ). TITOLO è la traduzione perfetta. VOTATE TITOLO!!! Ops... non è tra le opzioni, bisognerebbe prima inserirlo!


 
Mi piace molto tutta l'argomentazione di Sicanius, 
e sono d'accordo con lui. 

Inotre torno a fare pubblicita' alla mia proposta, 
*CATENA*, 
perche' anche lei gode dei notevoli vantaggi elencati da Sicanius (incatenare, per esempio).

Inoltre mi piace l'idea di chiamare una cosa con un nome che ne descriva la struttura invece del contenuto, 
e ribadisco che questo e' proprio all'origine del nome _internet,_ la struttura di una rete.
Ed e' anche all'origine del nome inglese _thread_, la struttura di una catena.

Salegrosso.


(Scusate l'ingradimento dei caratteri nella citazione, non l'ho voluto io).


----------



## AshleySarah

ElaineG said:


> ......non ho mai avuto l'occasione di usare "thread" in una conversazione italiana non-virtuale.


 
Quando si diventa vecchia come io, perde il filo della conversazione piuttosto di frequente.


----------

